# Would someone go Catfishing



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

And catch some decent fish, and post some pics??????
Lord knows I cant do it this year


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

OK

I guess I will


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great timing with the post  
i think robby just might accomodate you,as it looks like he's made it back from the red river.........aka,land of the big channel cats


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, you know things must be bad if Robby has to go out of state to catch catfish


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been slow going for me too. This years pre-spawn results were much lower than my expectations.  I did manage a couple the last 2 weeks, but it's pretty poor considering I've spend about 90 hours with bait in the water so far this year. They seem to have other things on their mind this week.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Flathead Mike, I would be happy with that one for sure!..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I Just got done fishing 5 days -nights in a row..appx 9hrs each day, and never got a hit.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I forgot the weights.  
The bigger one on the left was 28, the one on the right was 40. We won't count that little one on the left.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, you know things must be bad if Robby has to go out of state to catch catfish 


Jack

For several years I have been trying to think how I could fish the 4th of July week without getting frustrated by drunks, jet skis, stupid boaters, and the general confusion associated with everyone wanting to use all the resources of the lakes at the same time.

One solution was to stay at home and mow grass. I rejected that one outright. Another was to go somewhere that didn't have so much traffic and I could attempt to fish in peace.

My friend in Manitoba advised me that the catfishing was much slower by the 4th of July but at least I knew there would be lots of water where I wouldn't get frustrated and blow a gasket.

I fished Ohio when I at least could lay down a rod and not have boat waves wash it in the lake 

I have only caught a few but they average over 43 pounds each 
I just went North to check a spot out and get away from the crowd.

Nice flats Mike!


----------

